

Wikileaks - The Fifth Estate – Winning An Information War (Video) - cyphersanctus
http://www.mavish.com/the-fifth-estate-winning-an-information-war/

======
bankIsSketch
Why not link to the YouTube video directly?

There is almost no added content on that site.

Is this self-publicity? Your post-history is filled with mavish.com

------
pygy_
The subtitle is deliciously ironic.

------
icewater
Wow, he sounds just like Assange.

------
circlingthesun
Lies!

